# Mailing securely to a US PO Box



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

We need to send some documents to a US PO Box. But we have had some problems with the Italian postal system, even priority mail. Fedex, DHL etc seem to require an address for delivery, not a PO Box. Anyone have some advice on the best way to send something to a PO Box. Is there something like registered mail with tracking from Poste Italia? 
Thanks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes but the moment the item leaves Italy you'd likely have to rely on US tracking. Not a huge issue if you know to check both websites.

https://www.poste.it/prodotti/posta-assicurata-internazionale.html?wt.ac=1473800426913

Add to that

Avviso di ricevimento


----------

